# A kis fókákát nem szereti senki?



## BBTeri (2008 Július 6)

Sokan szeretjük az állatokat.
Dédelgetjük az házikedvencünket.

A fókákát nem szereti senki?
http://www.zug.hu/cikk/egy-fokabebi-felhivasa_540.php


----------



## Rezso (2008 Július 6)

Nem. 

Ket okbol:
1. Marketing allat. Nagy szomoru szeme van, aminek lattan egy egy csomo hulye rogton sirva fakad, es elkezd penzelni a hulyek fejesere alakult szerverzeteket. Es rossz latni, hogy mennyi ilyen agyhalott jarkal kozottunk.

2. Felzabaljak a halallomanyt. Sajna tul vannak szaporodva, mert keves a jegesmedve, ami kordaban tartana a szamukat. Ha a szomoru szemu eszkimo gyereket mutogatnak, az ala is ilyen idiota kepalairasok kerulnenek?
Ha tobb lenne a jegesmedve, akkor meg persze az lenne a baj, hogy az nem villamgyorsan fejbenyomja a kisfokat egy erre szakosodott bottal, hanem igen csunyan darabokra tepi. Az eszkimo gyerekkel egyutt. Na, ehhez mit szoltok??

Ha minden jol megy, a kovetkezo vadaszidenyt ott fogom tolteni, es legalabb 100 darabot fogok kozuluk atkuldeni az orok halaszmezokre.

Persze ha nem csak a szatokat jaratjatok, hanem valamit tenni is akartok a fokak megmentese erdekeben, akkor megadom a bankszamlaszamomat. Minden beerkezo 10 dollarert cserebe 1-gyel kevesebbet teszek el lab alol. Ha valaki 50 dollart plusz a koltsegeket kifizeti, annak pedig elkuldom a kibaszott fokat, hogy otthon szeretgethesse.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 7)

Igen. Sokfélék vagyunk. Az egyik ember öli az állatot, a másik legszivesebben megölné azt, aki az állatot öli. :shock:


----------



## roxett (2008 Július 9)

én imádom az állatokat...a fókákat is, és ha valaki elöttem bántana egy ártatlan kis lényt gondolkozás nélkül nekiesnék


----------



## Giorgio-86 (2008 Július 11)

Sziasztok!

Azért háziállatnak fókát nem tartanék . Szerintem a patak a házunk mögött nem igazán lenne kedvére.

Gábor


----------



## Rebarbara31 (2008 Július 16)

A "vicc" az, hogy ha "minden állatot szeretünk, mert annak is lelke van", akkor a hangyát se kéne eltaposni, undorral leütni alegyet és félni a póktól.
Én is szeretem az állatokat és hiszem, hogy reinkarnálódhatunk állati testben, de bizony pusztítottam el hangyát és legyet, sőt pókot is. Szóval ez most egy beismerő vallomás volt.
Ilyen az ember..Mintha azért születtünk volna, hogy pusztítsunk.
De mert a kérdés a "szeretetre" vonatkozik, nem a gyilkolásra, azt mondom: az ember a szeretettel is hadilábon áll.


----------



## Rebarbara31 (2008 Július 16)

Egyébként tetszenek!! az állatok. Főleg a macska és macskafélék, bagoly, gyík, kígyó, ...
Én nem jelentek ki olyat, hogy szeretem az állatokat. Sokféle állat van. Ilyen is olyan is. Mint írtam is, a póktól irtózom, nem tehetek róla.


----------



## balsika (2008 Július 16)

Sziasztok! pont ma álmodtam azt, hogy van egy kisfókám!!!  
Én imádom őket!!!


----------



## rika862 (2008 Július 18)

Pont aranyosak szerintem is...


----------



## nostredama (2008 Július 19)

*Láttam egyszer egy meglepő jelenetet*



b.p. írta:


> Igen. Sokfélék vagyunk. Az egyik ember öli az állatot, a másik legszivesebben megölné azt, aki az állatot öli. :shock:


 

Mentem az utcán, egy elég külvárosias részen. Több méterrel előttem egy vékonyka kis nő. 
A másik oldalon megláttunk egy kis fekete cicát. Ment nagy büszkén, égnek álló farokkal, semmi veszélyt nem sejtve. Egyszercsak odaért hozzá két beszélgető lumpen alak, s az egyik nekifutásból úgy felrúgta, hogy szerintem már a levegőben elpusztult. Egy kerítésen túl esett le. Nekem a lélegzetem elállt a felháborodástól, de megmondom őszintén, legszívesebben menekülőre fogtam volna a dolgot... de az előttem menő pici nő átrohant a túloldalra, üvöltve esett neki mindkét hapsinak, rúgta, karmolta, ütötte őket, azok meg a meglepetéstől elfutottak. Még meg is kergette őket a bátor amazon. 
Amiket kiabált... azt nem-igen írnám itt le... de minden elismerésem az övé volt. Szegény kis macsek, jöhetett volna később egy kicsit...


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 19)

elefantfoka fioka





​


----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 19)

BBTeri írta:


> Sokan szeretjük az állatokat.
> Dédelgetjük az házikedvencünket.
> 
> A fókákát nem szereti senki?
> http://www.zug.hu/cikk/egy-fokabebi-felhivasa_540.php


 
Tudod a problema ott van ezzel a cikkel, hogy a feher bundas baby fokak vadaszata mar 1987 ota tiltva van. 

Foka vadaszat megtortenik minden evben de nem sok koze a turizmushoz.


----------



## Mukirozi (2008 Július 19)

Én is szeretem az állatokat. Sajnos a kutyaszőrre allergiás vagyok, a macskaszőrre a fiam, igy maradnak a szárnyasok. Egy pici zöld hullámospapagájunk van. Olyan mintha lenne még egy gyerekünk. Szelid, mindig valami rosszaságon töri a kis fejét. Egész nap ki van engedve. Mindent megrág, ha eszünk akkor a tányér szélén ül, vagy épp a tányérban van és eszik ő is. Kis szaros.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Július 20)

Minden állat kicsinye aranyos, amíg kicsi, aztán megnő és olyan lesz, amilyennek lennie kell. Sajnos az ember nem így működik. Amíg kicsi, aranyos, aztán felnő és olyan lesz, amilyen...


----------



## Macskosz19 (2008 Július 21)

Mégis sokan barbár módon gyilkolják őket.


----------



## viwyenn (2008 Augusztus 4)

én nagyon szerettem őket!Aranyos és intelligens állatok!


----------



## Lana78 (2008 Augusztus 20)

De nagyon aranyosak


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)

Most mondjátok meg hát nem cuki ?




​


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 20)

A Francia Riviérán láttam először élőben fókát, persze fogságban és a turisták lenyűgözésére tartották, de a céljukat mindenképp elérték: engem lenyűgöztek: addig nem tudtam, hogy ilyen okos és jól tanítható állat a fóka.
Az állatok vadászatáról csak annyit, hogy, ha az ember nem avatkozott volna be olyan drasztikusan az állatvilág nélkülünk is remekül működő rendjébe, akkor a természetes szelekció megoldaná a túlszaporodás kérdését. De, ha az emberek a prémért stb. legyilkolják a ragadozókat, a tápláléklánc megszakad.


----------



## csekko (2008 Augusztus 20)

de igen olyan arik


----------



## csekko (2008 Augusztus 20)

azért miért nem szereti valaki mert szomorú szemük van? pedig olyan kis édesek


----------



## lacey1024 (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## csilla05 (2008 Szeptember 6)

a kis fókák édesek, de nem dédelgethetjük őket, sajnos!


----------



## drcsermak (2008 Szeptember 9)

kis fókák szerintem annyira cukik hogy cukisági versenyben első 10ben vannak..


----------



## MoonLite (2008 Szeptember 11)

Állitólag kutyafajták családjába tartoznak.A munkahelyemen találkoztam velük,nagyon aranyosak voltak,és értelmesek 
/szelid kérdés az elszaporodást illetően : vajon a FÖLDI FŐEMLŐS ELSZAPORODÁSA NEM OKOZ GONDOT,VAGY NEMAKARJUK ÉSZREVENNI ? /


----------



## smoki57 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Nagyon aranyosak a fókák, csak ritkán látni őket élőben ( csak az állatkertben ), a tv-ben viszont elég sok müsort adnak róluk, sokszor sajnos más állatok eledeleként. Ez a természet rendje.


----------



## Andika84 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Én kedvelem a fókákat de háziállatnak azért elég macerás lenne


----------



## Kedy (2008 November 1)

Én is szeretem, olyan aranyosak!


----------



## deka46 (2008 November 1)

Szomorú a szemük és a sorsuk is. Én szeretem őket.


----------



## elke (2008 November 2)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ykmewqEUZHU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ykmewqEUZHU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ez jutott eszembe halgassátok nézzétek szeretettel


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 2)

A fokákat szeretjük de sajnos csak a tv-ben látunk fokát


----------



## talizman (2008 November 6)

Macskosz19 írta:


> Mégis sokan barbár módon gyilkolják őket.


 
A barbárságot pedig megörökítendő, borzalmas képeken mutatják be, miként is zajlik, vagy milyen eredménnyel jár egy ilyen szükségesnek mondott mészárlás.


----------



## talizman (2008 November 6)

Bali....

Pontosan tudod, melyik képre gondolok, nem kell részleteznem,...
Én nem töltöm fel.!


----------



## eszty91 (2008 November 6)

én szeretem


----------



## falikep (2008 November 13)

ok


----------



## emily_ (2009 Szeptember 4)

szerintem aranyosak...:1:


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

Felháborító ez az örökös állatkínzás, és gyilkolás... Csak tudnám, hogy mi értelme van védtelen állatokat bántani? Mit élveznek ebben? Esetleg drága gyilkolászós kedvű embertársainknak tetszene, ha egyszer az ő fejüket vágná le valaki? Meg is érdemelnék...
Én mindenféle állatot szeretek, így a fókákat is.  De hiába vagyok állatbarát, egyedül kevés vagyok hozzá, hogy ezt meg lehessen állítani... Ehhez valami óriási szemléletváltás kellene.


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 12)

*Rya* írta:


> Felháborító ez az örökös állatkínzás, és gyilkolás... Csak tudnám, hogy mi értelme van védtelen állatokat bántani? Mit élveznek ebben? Esetleg drága gyilkolászós kedvű embertársainknak tetszene, ha egyszer az ő fejüket vágná le valaki? Meg is érdemelnék...
> Én mindenféle állatot szeretek, így a fókákat is.  De hiába vagyok állatbarát, egyedül kevés vagyok hozzá, hogy ezt meg lehessen állítani... Ehhez valami óriási szemléletváltás kellene.



Amennyiben megtudjak oldani, hogy azok az emberek akik evvel foglalkoznak mas megelhetesbol hasonlo szinten eljenek, akkor en is tamogatom.
De ha nincs megoldas alternativara, akkor ne szoljunk bele a fokavadaszok eletebe. Nem a vadaszatot kell betiltani, hanem a termekre valo igenyt kell megszuntetni, de nem eroszakkal vagy torvenyekkel.

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n-t2ayKadD0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n-t2ayKadD0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

romesz írta:


> Amennyiben megtudjak oldani, hogy azok az emberek akik evvel foglalkoznak mas megelhetesbol hasonlo szinten eljenek, akkor en is tamogatom.
> De ha nincs megoldas alternativara, akkor ne szoljunk bele a fokavadaszok eletebe. Nem a vadaszatot kell betiltani, hanem a termekre valo igenyt kell megszuntetni, de nem eroszakkal vagy torvenyekkel.
> 
> <object width="320" height="265"></object>




Szent igaz, hogy amíg van erre kereslet, addig csinálják... De ha nem lenne, ugyanúgy nem tudnának a fókavadászok sem megélni ebből, és kereshetnének más megélhetési forrást.  Szóval ez végül valakinek úgyis rossz lesz...


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 12)

*Rya* írta:


> Szent igaz, hogy amíg van erre kereslet, addig csinálják... De ha nem lenne, ugyanúgy nem tudnának a fókavadászok sem megélni ebből, és kereshetnének más megélhetési forrást.  Szóval ez végül valakinek úgyis rossz lesz...



Mig kereslet van addig kinalat is lesz, tehat a keresletet kell megszuntetni es akkor majd a vadaszok maguktol mas lehetoseg utan neznek. Ez olyan mint afganisztanban a maktermeles. Nem a termelest kell megszuntetni, hanem az igenyt a termekre. Majd akkor a termelok is megoldjak a dolgot. 
Eroszakkal egyetlen termelot sem szabad kenyszeriteni. Ha egy termek illegalis akkor a feketepiac fog igazan jol megelni belole es rengeteg "becsuletes emberbol bunozot csinalnak a torvenyekel.


----------



## Flieder (2009 Szeptember 12)

ÉN is imádom őket. Nagyon aranyosak.


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 18)

itt van nehany kedvenc  Aki kitalalja milyen fajtak annak elarulom hol keszult a kep  kb 5-6 honaposak ezek.


----------



## Mandy81 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Lehet őket nem szeretni????


----------



## lujzi-hercegno (2009 Szeptember 20)

szegények  annyira aranyosak pedig... a delfinekkel is uez a helyzet  ez állatkínzás... de már a kutyaevést is be akarják hozni itthon!(?) nem normális dolog...


----------



## kamp.judit (2009 Szeptember 27)

jó lenne vigyázni rájuk


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Okosak, szépek, aranyosak, hálásak.


----------



## pati4 (2009 Október 12)

Sajnos minden állat ki van téve az állatkínzásnak!
Akkor most kik is az állatok? Az emberek vagy az állatok????


----------



## BBTeri (2009 Október 14)

Örülök, hogy vannak mások is akiknek a fókák is...
Ritkán járok erre, s volt idő amikor egy-két hozzászólásra nem tudtam volna kulturáltan válaszolni.
Vannak akik számára a pénz dönti el, hogy kit, vagy mit szeressenek.
Erről az jut eszembe, ha ezek elegendő pénzt kapnának akkor akár a család tagjukat is?
S ez nem hasonlat volt, csak a hozzáállás minősítése.
Az emberek a felettük lévő hatalomtól mindig a jót, segítőkészséget, megbocsátást, intelligenciát várnak.
És ők?
Előfordulhat, hogy egyszer itt is kiköt egy "hajó" és pár furcsa lény halomra mészárol bennünket.
Vagy ez kizárt? Csak "mi" vagyunk ilyen vademberek?


----------



## nyikita1981 (2009 November 17)

Nekik van a világon a legkedvesebb szemük 

persze, hogy szeretjük őket


----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 24)

Miért nem szeretném! Csak a hideget nem, amit a fókák kedvelnek.


----------



## heppy666 (2009 November 30)

Nincs velük gond. Szerintem cukik, meg ha már választani kellene mi ne legyen, én a szúnyokra vagy a kullancsra tenném a voksom


----------



## maggi85 (2009 December 2)

Szerintem imádni valóak!


----------



## Bandukolo (2009 December 6)

Sziasztok!Szerintem lenyűgöző az állatvilág miden egyes tagja természetesen ez nem azt jelenti hogy minden tagjával megosztanám szorosan az életem.Az állatok közti vadászatot sem igen tudom végig nézni a tévében pedig tudom ,hogy az életbe maradásukhoz táplálkozni kell,de a szőrnyű amikor az emberek teszik hobbyból.


----------



## gina87 (2009 December 17)

A fókák nagyon édesek


----------



## hajnal_123 (2009 December 28)

Én imádom őket! Páromat mindig a Walt Disney-féle filmmel húzom, mert azonos a nevük....rettentő cuki az a családi film, mindig megnézem, ha adják vmelyik tv csatornán


----------



## bluelaser (2009 December 30)

Sokféle fóka van. A vega fókákat szeretem.


----------



## romesz (2009 December 30)

En is szeretem a kisfokakat, nagyon meleg kabatot es kesztyut lehet beloluk csinalni. A husuk pedig jo kutyaeledel.
Igy sok embernek biztositanak megelhetest.


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 2)

Szerintem nagyon helyesek!
Nagyon elitélem az orvvadászatot, amit ellenük vagy bármely állat ellen folytatnak! Én soha nem vennék "kabátot vagy kesztyűt" belőlük! Ha sokan igy gondolkodnának, már nem is lenne értelme a vadászatnak!
Ezek az emberek,- akik meg a gyilkolásukból éltek-kénytelenek lennének, más kenyérkereset után nézni!


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

szerintem édesek, de az tény hogy valahol felhasználják őket marketing célokra  de a delfineket is  
Amúgy nincs olyan állat amelyik nem elbűvölő valahol.... bár, ha végig gondolom, a pók és ízeltlábúak ..hát...hmmm..


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)




----------



## magdusis (2014 Március 21)

Hogyne szeretnénk a kisfókákat!Sőt nem csak a kicsiket,a nagyokat is.


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

A kis fókák nagyon cukik, de sajnos vadállatok, pedig szivesen tartanák egyet. De nekik jobb ha szabadon vannak a tengerben.


----------



## Albert67 (2014 Június 14)

Én szeretem az állatokat, így a kisfókákat is.


----------



## gyuja (2014 Június 14)

Albert67 írta:


> Én szeretem az állatokat, így a kisfókákat is.


Bár a nagyobbak laktatóbbak.


----------



## gyuja (2014 Június 14)

gyuja írta:


> Bár a nagyobbak laktatóbbak.


Persze ez csak egy kihagyhatatlan poén.


----------



## Viktória Mariann (2014 Június 16)

minden kicsi állat aranyos szerintem


----------

